# SWT-basiertes Intro / Welcome



## dzim (4. Sep 2009)

Hi folks,

gibt es wo ein (am besten erfahrungsgemäß gutes) Tutorial für Welcome-Pages in Eclipse 3.x? Vorzugsweise mit SWT/EclipseForms?
Ok, ich denke für Forms bräuchte ich nicht so viel Hilfe, aber ich weiß gerade noch nicht wirklich, wie ich anstatt XHTML zu verwenden auf SWT zurückgreifen kann... Ausser das ich schon gesehen hab, das man es in der plugin.xml in den Extensions einstellen kann.

Vielen Dank schon mal 
Wie immer...
Daniel


----------



## dzim (7. Sep 2009)

Guten morgen 

Ich hab jetzt mal noch ein bisschen herumgespielt, ein paar Forms in eine IntroPart-erweiternde Klasse gepackt und im org.eclipse.ui.intro statt org.eclipse.ui.intro.config.CustomizableIntroPart meine Klasse angegeben und schwupps - es geht.
Jetzt bleibt mir nur zum Interesse folgende Frage:
Wozu der org.eclipse.ui.intro.config Extension Point? Dort *muss* man eine content.xml für das Intro angeben... aber die ist doch in meinem Fall irrelevant, oder?
Ich frage, weil ich vom Template mit Intro ausgegangen bin, dort ist o.g. Extension Point enthalten...

Oder kann man so etwa mehrere Intros nebeneinander legen? wenn ja, woran entscheidet sich dann denn noch, was am Anfang genommen wird?

Frage über Fragen...

Viele Grüße,
Daniel


----------



## Gonzo17 (16. Dez 2009)

Hey,
ich befasse mich auch gerade mit dem Intro von Eclipse und leider habe ich bisher noch garkein Intro hinbekommen. Ich finde auch keine Hilfe und kein Tutorial, das mich da entscheident weiterbringt. Hast du ein paar Ratschläge, wie ich da vorgehen muss? Oder weiss jemand anderes mehr?

Edit hat mir nun verraten, wie ich ne Intro-Page einbaue, aber wie baue ich den Inhalt ein? Wo wird der bestimmt?

Nungut, Edit hat mir auch erklärt, wie ich gescheit Inhalt einbinden kann. Einfach in der createPartControl-Methode mit SWT die Elemente einbauen, die man haben will.

Allerdings hat fragt sich Edit, was mein Vorposter hier gemacht hat. Ich hab einfach nur die Extension hinzugefügt, dann ein Extension Element "intro" und ein "introProductBinding". Dazu noch die entsprechende Klasse, die von IntroPage erbt, und schon lief es.


----------

